# lighting



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

I need some guidance here.

I have a 33 sw gallon tank. 36l x 12w x 18d It used to be fw , I just converted about 1.5 months ago.The lighting is a t8 (50/50) 24inch that sits on top of a canopy(it has a glass in the middle). I have the heater,skimmer,ac filter & power heads hanging on the back of the tank.
Now, my problem/question is...
I am planning on having some coral. Soft most likely. And I know I need better lighting. But I don't know what.? Most of the lighting I have seen don't have a canopy- open concept i call it. But I want to have a canopy for 2 reasons to eliminate evaporation and to keep out dust/dog hair/cat hair. So how do I do this?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

i would say your best bet would be a DIY or some thing that your would find at a pet store for a cover. you don't want to elimenate evaporation because it helps stableize your alk and hp and other things as well. just get use to putting in freshwater daily (i say daily because you have a 33g and that's on the nano side and it affects livestock more quickly then a 55g or bigger).

as for the lighting in general if you are going for softies i'd say at least 3watts per gallon so 2-3watts per gallon and for LPS (large polyp stoney) i'd say 3-5wpg and for SPS 6or higher wpg. what do your T5's put out?


----------

